# Hole in the lid of the Primary Bucket



## WineyTexan (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok, I'm really embarrassed about this question and trust me I have searched the forum to see if anyone might have asked it before. So here goes...
I'm fermenting a small batch of must in a 1 Gallon bucket. There is a small hole on the top of the lid. Should I cover the hole? I don't have an air lock that will fit it. In the past I have started my musts in larger fermenting buckets and just laid a towel over the top.

The few batches of wine I have made so far I have transferred to Carboys after about 1 week and attached an airlock. Do some of you keep your wine in the primary fermenter and attach an airlock?


----------



## jet (Nov 22, 2010)

I would plug the hole with something like a rolled up paper towel.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 22, 2010)

I make 1 gallon batches also and have never used the lid. I just cover the bucket with a clean cloth. This has worked fine for me.

Larry


----------



## midwestwine (Nov 22, 2010)

If your going to snap the lid on tight your going to have to leave the hole open so your co2 can escape!!!


----------



## Torch404 (Nov 22, 2010)

A cotton ball can cover the hole well. While it's actively fermenting you only really need to worry about fly's etc, getting in. Once that slows down and there isn't CO2 protecting your wine then you need the airlock.


----------



## critterhunter (Nov 22, 2010)

Then why not just use an airlock on the bucket? I did and still haven't got a straight answer on this. Some say the yeast needs air, but I don't really see how that little hole is going to give it any. So long as you are stirring it twice a day wouldn't using an air lock be just fine?

While on the subject, I only left about 2 or 3 inches of head space in the bucket and never had it foam out or anything using Champain yeast. Is it that the champain yeast doesn't foam as bad as others? If so, what yeasts do I need to watch out for foam from?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2010)

I use an air lock during fermentation although it is not necessary. Once your must is down to about 1.015 you definitely want to consider an air lock and you're wine finishes up. As said earlier the very least you want to keep it covered to keep the critters out


----------



## WineyTexan (Nov 22, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I use an air lock during fermentation



Runningwolf: Why do you use an air lock during primary fermentation? Everything I have read states that the "yeasties" need the air to populate.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 22, 2010)

if your pushing must twice a day then it will get plenty of air or should I use an airlock on some and just cut a hole in the middle of some with a cloth under the hole.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been using an airlock on primary fermentation for many years now and havent had any problems at all. I do open the lid once a day and either push the fruit down or stir up the msut to get some 02 in there. When fermenting wine or beer you should have much extra volme in the primary bucket so as to have plenty of 02 in there.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 22, 2010)

This season I have drilled 3/8 inch holes in my lids which will accomodate a #2 bung and airlock. During primary fermentation I will lay a sheet of paper over it (hole) and maybe write a note just for reference. (I have many primaries going on at one time so it's easier to jot a quik note then transfer to paperwork later if needed.) Once the gravity reaches below 1.000 I'll give my must a good stir then snap on the lid with the airlock in place. Few days later check gravity and most likely rack.

Getting oxygen into liquid is not necessarily from stirring. Most oxygen gets into liquid by coming in contact upon the top of the liquid, not by adding bubbles or stirring under. Some does but the majority does not.

Stirring/punching down keeps the top layer wet even in the case of no fruit, the top layer of sediment/skins/pulp will dry out. Pushing hem down prevents the onset of oxidation.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2010)

Just an FYI Steve is drilling these holes in lids that are solid without an hole in it already for an airlock


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah i had to make my own hole. There is a pressure bulb as well, just FYI


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 22, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> I make 1 gallon batches also and have never used the lid. I just cover the bucket with a clean cloth. This has worked fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That primary looks like a shepard. Get a few more going and you could build yourself a manger scene.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 22, 2010)

Needs eyes! HA HA HA


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 23, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> That primary looks like a shepard. Get a few more going and you could build yourself a manger scene.



*Unto you a wine is born*


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> That primary looks like a shepard. Get a few more going and you could build yourself a manger scene.



Thats pretty funny, do you give it a pat down before moving it?


----------



## malweth (Nov 23, 2010)

Are the lid's seals water tight? It seems like you could use a hole in the lid with a spigot and just turn the bucket on its side or upsidedown for bottling. That way you can forget about a hole in the side.


Aren't we all turning water into wine?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 23, 2010)

malweth said:


> Aren't we all turning water into wine?



Good point. 



Runningwolf said:


> Thats pretty funny, do you give it a pat down before moving it?



Wouldn't that be groping your primary?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 23, 2010)

Name two apostles and a water temperature.

Matthew, Mark and Luke


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 23, 2010)

I think this thread has been hijacked but dang I am sitting at the carwash on my Droid laughing my butt off.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 23, 2010)

Also to note and get us back on track once I snap on my lid with airlock I rotate the entire bucket around (NOT SPIN) to release CO2 to help protect the must. I also stir prior to applying the lid.


----------



## WineyTexan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've given up on what to do with the hole and switched to the towel. I've been so inspired by the picture and all the apostle jokes (very funny!) that I have decided to ferment more 1 Gallon batches and use them as Christmas decorations. I needed a reason to ferment something, now I've got it. My family won't think I'm nuts will they?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 24, 2010)

Place your buckets outside each season and you will be the hit of the neighborhood. Neighbors will say his manger scene just keeps getting bigger and bigger each year.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 24, 2010)

WineyTexan said:


> I've given up on what to do with the hole and switched to the towel. I've been so inspired by the picture and all the apostle jokes (very funny!) that I have decided to ferment more 1 Gallon batches and use them as Christmas decorations. I needed a reason to ferment something, now I've got it. My family won't think I'm nuts will they?



A little shepherds staff and perhaps a beard and you're good to go.
Larry


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 24, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> A little shepherds staff and perhaps a beard and you're good to go.
> Larry



Larry is that you're new must stirring stick? Great Idea!


----------



## Sirs (Nov 24, 2010)

a racking cane could be the sheperds stick you could use trash cans for the cattle you know the brutes


----------



## closetwine (Nov 25, 2010)

So who's gonna offer to be the wise men???


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 25, 2010)

We could nominate any number of folks here for wise men (wise person would probably be more appropriate) but it is too difficult to narrow the list down to only 3.


----------



## WineyTexan (Nov 26, 2010)

Only in a Winemaking Discussion Forum can you go from "What's this hole in the lid of my bucket for?" to nominating Wise Men for a Nativity Scene! Proof that there is no lack of creativity here or lack of wine.


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 26, 2010)

malweth said:


> Are the lid's seals water tight? It seems like you could use a hole in the lid with a spigot and just turn the bucket on its side or upsidedown for bottling. That way you can forget about a hole in the side.
> 
> 
> Aren't we all turning water into wine?



You really don't want to move the bucket around a whole lot when your racking to a secondary, all the lees will get mixed in and defeats the purpose of racking!

Now that is my kind of Nativity Scene! 

Wise Men; Tom, Wade, Luc are the ones i remember!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 26, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> You really don't want to move the bucket around a whole lot when your racking to a secondary, all the lees will get mixed in and defeats the purpose of racking!



The hole in my lid is just so I can put an airlock in it. Three days ago my 2 six gal. primaries of pineapple were just under 1.000 I gave them bath a good stir even lifting up the lees in the bottom. I then snapped on the lid and added an airlock. It immediately began bubbling from the CO2 that I had just released.

Today the gravity reading was .990 and I racked and cleared the wine. Then naturally almost instinctively started a pineapple skeeter pee.


----------

